# Ranger Roof



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

need recommendations for a alum/steel roof for Polaris ranger single cab xp 1000, Houston to corpus preferably


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Big Country Outdoors they are in Houston.....I-10 and Wilcrest/Kirkwood basically......they are on 2cool also.......BoatLift


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

*Roof*

Google search

Amazon and eBay, save $500 and do it yourself . Don't pay double


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I would buy another brand that came with a roof! That's highway robbery at its finest put a factory roof on the thing already polaris I can understand upgrading to a better roof but cmon put a dang cheap stock roof of some type on it cmon


----------



## CMT1 (May 6, 2007)

Look at WhoMoto.com http://www.whomoto.com/ . I have their folding windshield and muffler guard on my XP900. Nice guy's and they answer the phone and will support you after the sale.


----------

